# COM Server ansteuern / KISSsoft



## nostal (10. Dez 2011)

Mahlzeit zusammen,


ich arbeite als Hiwi an einem Projekt und soll eine grobe Schnittstelle zwischen dem KISSsoft COM Server und dem Agentenprogramm entwickeln helfen.

Allerdings hänge ich momentan komplett fest.

Ich finde absolut nichts wie ich von Java aus diesen COM Server ansteuern kann.

Hat da jemand von euch Erfahrung mit gemacht und könnte mir weiter helfen?

Ich habe dahingehend nur die RJCB Seite von IBM gefunden, allerdings von 2004 und diese Schnittstellen Hilfe scheint auch nichtmehr vorhanden zu sein.

Würde mich riesig freuen falls da jemand eine gute Idee hat.


Gruß, nostal


----------



## nostal (11. Dez 2011)

Hat niemand ne Idee wie man per Java auf einen COM Server zugreifen kann bzw überhaupt eine Verbindung zu ihm aufbaut? =(


----------



## Gast2 (11. Dez 2011)

ick mache es mal etwas freundlich ... weil "com" etwas eigenwillig ist - gleiches Problem gibt es mit ".net" 

frag mal nach JACOB


----------



## nostal (11. Dez 2011)

Danke, werd ich mir morgen mal genauer anschauen.

Bin von der COM Sache auch nicht begeistert aber was soll ich machen xD


----------

